

Ask YC: Does it hurt to apply more than once? - DanielBMarkham

This may have been covered before, so apologies if it's a dupe.<p>
Does it hurt to apply more than once? That is, once you get dinged, is there some sort of "uh-oh, it's that guy again" that happens the next time around? Or do each time you get treated like it's your first time up?<p>
I'd like experience applying, if nothing else. But I don't have a co-founder and don't want to hurt my future chances by using up any of my "free karma" on a long-shot application.
======
davy
I would also say that you are not the exact same person the second time you
apply. You've had 6 months to grow as a person, learn more, and think more.
Also, to apply twice there must be some level of commitment to the startup
ethos. You aren't just applying on a whim -- a startup is something you
genuinely want to do.

At least, this is what I hope Paul Graham thinks, as I'm applying for the
second time myself. ::grin::

------
cperciva
This question was asked 3 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=64112>

plusbryan replied to say that he was rejected in Winter'06 but accepted in
Summer'07: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=64132>

My personal opinion is that it's very unlikely that pg et al. remember all of
the 500+ applications they reject, so I wouldn't worry about this.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Thanks!

BTW -- I looked around for a search button on news.yc, but heck if I can find
one. If I could have, I wouldn't have duped.

